# Is Speedlite 600EX with Canon GP-E2 connected to single TTL-cable safe?



## nielsgeode (Jun 4, 2014)

On Ebay you can get these cables: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251339031113

Because I do macro photographry outside, I have my flash connected to a TTL-cable so I can position it next to my macrolens instead of directly on the hotshoe of my cable.

My idea: if I buy a TTL-cable that has an extra hotshoe connection directly on the 'camera side' of the cable I can just slide my GP-E2 on it (and my speedlite 600EX on the other side of the cable). It may or may not communicate with. If it doesn't this is a convenient way to lock it in place (and connect it to the camera for cummunication via usb).

However, what I am worrying about: is this safe? Is there a chance that the 'power' of my speedlite damages the GPS device? Essentially, you're directly connecting the GPS to the speedlite...


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't know, but following your thoughts, if the flash doesn't destroy the camera, it shouldn't destroy the GPS, but then again, the hotshoe may have a protection circuit that the hotshoe adapter does not. It sounds like an interesting rig all the same!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd not be the one to experiment, but I'd be surprised if it did any more than confuse communicationwith the camera when both were on. There is data flowing thru the contacts and it may get all mixed up if you turned two items on, which is why they tell you only one flash on at a time, if you want it to communicate with the camera.

They come from China, the Chinese get subsidized shipping to the USA, but the cost of returning it is out of the question, and on the off chance that it does cause a failure, you will just eat any repairs.


----------

